

What makes AngularJS a highly preferred JavaScript framework? - alexcasalboni
http://www.neodesigngeeks.com/what-makes-angularjs-a-highly-preferred-javascript-framework/

======
alessioalex
Poorly written article in my opinion.

The really big advantage of using Angular is that you're more productive: you
write less code and it does more. As simple as that.

